# Tankcar Help



## sd75i (Dec 7, 2011)

I want to try and paint a tankcar I have seen online. From the little bit of research I did, it says the car is a 27,200 Gal capacity. I do not believe anyone makes a 27,200 Gal car. Is a Atlas 25,500 close enough? Any and all information will be much appreciated.

dave t


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

I reckon the 25,000 gal tank car could pass as a 27,200 gallon'er pretty easily

If you were using identical atlas 25,000 gal cars, and had the capacity printed on the cars, it might look out of place (to some) if you had a consist of 25 and a 27.2's right next to each other, but if they were seperated, i doubt many could tell the difference


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sd75i said:


> I want to try and paint a tankcar I have seen online. From the little bit of research I did, it says the car is a 27,200 Gal capacity. I do not believe anyone makes a 27,200 Gal car. Is a Atlas 25,500 close enough? Any and all information will be much appreciated.
> 
> dave t





broox said:


> I reckon the 25,000 gal tank car could pass as a 27,200 gallon'er pretty easily
> 
> If you were using identical atlas 25,000 gal cars, and had the capacity printed on the cars, it might look out of place (to some) if you had a consist of 25 and a 27.2's right next to each other, but if they were seperated, i doubt many could tell the difference



I don't think anyone will notice a 2000 gallon difference in even a real tank car parked along side of it. 
2000 gal is nothing. Put the 27,200 decal on it.


----------

